# Wade introduced as "Wade Jones"



## Nets1524512

http://www.deadspin.com/sports/nba-finals/you-stay-white-miami-183156.php

In other Heat celebration-related news, a Miami politician introduced Dwyane Wade by saying, “He’s calm, collected, has a will to win, because his name, of course, is Wade Jones!” Yeah, thanks for showing up, lady. And then Heat owner Mickey Arison took the stage with the intention of ending his speech by telling Miami to “stay white hot.” What actually came out of his mouth was, “Stay white!” Point guard Jason Williams has angrily refused.

Below is a link to a clip from the Dan LeBatard Show, in which Mickey Arison explains what he said, and they have a clip of the Wade Jones introduction.


http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...w=The Dan Le Batard Show with Stugotz&id=1588

Also....Looks like the Arthur Johnson/ VC dance is now popular with the Heat..Wade, Riley and Shaq all do it in this clip

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MF6el2kBSrA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MF6el2kBSrA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Jizzy

I hate the Heat and everything about Miami in general but LOL at "Stay White". Jason Williams is such a POS poser.


----------



## Nets1524512

Jizzy said:


> I hate the Heat and everything about Miami in general but LOL at "Stay White". Jason Williams is such a POS poser.


LMFAO you have to listen to the audioclip..the city councilwoman sounds so sure of herself when she says "He is Wayne Jones"!!!

Hilarious


----------



## da1nonly

Stay white miami!


----------



## Petey

LOL

What a great way to bring in the fans!

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

LOL Arthur Johnson should've placed a patent on that dance. It's only a matter of time before we see some rapper make a 'Rev It Up' song and use the dance in a music video.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*

Rev it up has caught on really quickly. People are doing that EVERYWHERE.


----------



## HB

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*

Umm am thinking some of you havent seen the Yung Joc video 'Its going down'


----------



## KrispyKreme23

AND1NBA said:


> LOL Arthur Johnson should've placed a patent on that dance. It's only a matter of time before we see some rapper make a 'Rev It Up' song and use the dance in a music video.


Yung Joc did it in a video and he's got everyone in the clubs doing it. :biggrin: 
It's the biggest accomplishment of his career. :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

AND1NBA said:


> LOL Arthur Johnson should've placed a patent on that dance. It's only a matter of time before we see some rapper make a 'Rev It Up' song and use the dance in a music video.



There's a rapper named Yung Joc who has a similar dance. I think VC/Arthur Johnson's dance thingy can be classified as a "Lean with it, Rock with it" dance for those of whom who follow hip hop.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*



HB said:


> Umm am thinking some of you havent seen the Yung Joc video 'Its going down'



.....yeah .


----------



## Nets1524512

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*



HB said:


> Umm am thinking some of you havent seen the Yung Joc video 'Its going down'



Yeah...but the dance he used was made up by Arthur Johnson


----------



## AND1NBA

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*



HB said:


> Umm am thinking some of you havent seen the Yung Joc video 'Its going down'


 I just checked, Yung Joc video premiered this year 2006. VC was has been doing the Rev It Up dance since the begining of last season 2005.


----------



## da1nonly

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*

He probably had the rev in his head before 2005


----------



## ghoti

Nets1524512 said:


> LMFAO you have to listen to the audioclip..the city councilwoman sounds so sure of herself when she says "He is Wayne Jones"!!!
> 
> Hilarious


I think she actually did say "_Wade_ Jones".

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Nets1524512

ghoti said:


> I think she actually did say "_Wade_ Jones".
> 
> Anyone else have an opinion?



You know what...I think youre right!


----------



## ghoti

Nets1524512 said:


> You know what...I think youre right!


Thanks!

I was looking for a new avatar. :cheers:


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*



HB said:


> Umm am thinking some of you havent seen the Yung Joc video 'Its going down'


I have I thing theres two version of the rev it up dance or well im not sure I am kind of confused.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*



thenetsfan said:


> I have I thing theres two version of the rev it up dance or well im not sure I am kind of confused.



There are a lot of versions to it.


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*



Jizzy said:


> There are a lot of versions to it.


Yeah i noticed because i follow hip hop also.


----------



## AND1NBA

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*

Yung Joc calls his dance 'Joc-in' while VC calls his 'Rev It Up'. In the video, Shaq is yelling 'Rev It Up', so it's very obvious the Heat are imitating VC dance not Yung Joc's dance. VC said before that he picked up the dance from Arthur Johnson not Yung Joc.


----------



## AND1NBA

LOL Yung Joc claims VC poached the move from him.:



> New Jersey Nets superstar Vince Carter has been flashing the motorcycle move for months now when he heads upcourt in NBA games following one of his spectacular plays, but Joc said that Carter poached the move from him.
> 
> "He started doing it after me," Joc, aka Jasiel Robinson, explained, referring to an interview he saw with Carter. "He said he can't take full credit for it because it was mine. He asked to them, 'You haven't heard the song?' "
> 
> http://www.al.com/entertainment/hun.../base/entertainment/11509677938950.xml&coll=1


Yung Joc is probably refering to the VC interview where he said he got the dance from Arthur Johnson. VC was doing the dance long before the video came out. Yung Joc needs to stop living in his fantasy world.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

riley respects the nets big 3 so much that he decided to honor one of the big 3 and do a tribute to vince. im sure vince can give him a few pointers, but at least riley was having fun. i couldn't see frank doing that. i could see frank standing on the side, maybe throwing back a few beers lol


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Isnt that sexual harassment what Shaq was doing to Riley at the end?


----------



## arcade_rida

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*



HB said:


> Umm am thinking some of you havent seen the Yung Joc video 'Its going down'


VC did that move before that video came out though sir


----------



## pinoyVCfan

*Re: Wade introduced as "Wayne Jones"*

wade was kinda funny doing the "rev it up".. he was having too much fun.. Nwei, can some one make an animeted gif of it?? hehehe...

OT: not a wade hater. A really liked how wade plays since his rookie days, playing under the radar while Bron-bron took all the praises. He's a really talented person, my second favorite player next to vince. Just wish, he wouldnt go through injury-laden times like vince did. what i do HATE is the biased-ness towards him, which is the NBA's head office fault.


----------

